# Sound drivers



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys

I had a bit og a hardware problem and had to repair the sata cables and reformat my harddrive so i dont have any of my orginal stuff ive got everything running and working except for my hard drive can you give me a like for the best thing to find my onboard sound device or whatever.

thanks guys

Edit: The sound was working a on a live cd of unbuntu so i think theres nothing wrong with the speakers.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Soz for the n00bish post just i told my friend to write it here is a everest report and i need some sound drivers because ive done a reformat and im not 100% sure on that drivers i need 

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer RYAN-9E0459933D
Generator Ryan
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-08-22
Time 22:49


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

midi-in.0 0001 0067 MPU-401
midi-out.0 0001 0066 MPU-401


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface PCI


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI/AGP 10DE-00F5: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the Everest report. Can you supply us with the Make, Model of the PC and if you are using Onboard sound or a separate sound card (give specs). If this is a custom build, please supply MoBo info.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the Everest report. Can you supply us with the Make, Model of the PC and if you are using Onboard sound or a separate sound card (give specs). If this is a custom build, please supply MoBo info.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Ok here is my full specs

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer RYAN-9E0459933D
Generator Ryan
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-08-23
Time 14:32


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name RYAN-9E0459933D
User Name Ryan

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 2166 MHz (13 x 167) 2700+
Motherboard Name Jetway N2PAP-Ultra (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 3 DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (10/20/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS (512 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (G-00321303666)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive IN-WIN iAPP MS USB Device
Disk Drive IN-WIN iAPP CF USB Device
Disk Drive IN-WIN iAPP SM USB Device
Disk Drive IN-WIN iAPP MMC/SD USB Device
Disk Drive MAXTOR STM3160812A (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WD 2500JB External USB Device (232 GB, USB)
Optical Drive PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152617 MB (138040 MB free)
I: (FAT32) 238414 MB (198082 MB free)
Total Size 381.9 GB (328.2 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Controller (192.168.1.66)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP2 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD MAXTOR STM3160812A
Monitor TAT2388: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-00F5: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Beep.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is the audio codec in the device manager.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry Skifer UK,
I had an unexpected move (Military). Anyway here is a link for your MoBo. 
http://download.jetway.com.tw/download.asp?sorder=Drivers&sword=N2PAP-Ultra
Just be sure to download the correct sound driver for you OS. Also make sure the ONBOARD AUDIO is enabled in the BIOS.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## alexczr (Nov 21, 2008)

Skifer UK said:


> Soz for the n00bish post just i told my friend to write it here is a everest report and i need some sound drivers because ive done a reformat and im not 100% sure on that drivers i need
> 
> --------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Alexczr
I am sorry, you lost me here. This thread is a year old. Is there a question to you post?
Bill


----------



## Simu (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey 

I need the same audio drivers like Skifer UK. Can someone help me get those drivers with a valid link pls? Thx alot


----------

